
 Pong in 30 Lines - prakash
http://billmill.org/pong.html
======
peregrine
Man I wish I had a nice Mac.

------
snorkel
This is the fun way to learn python.

~~~
llimllib
As long as you mean nodebox, not my code - I'd be embarrassed to present this
code to a newbie.

If any impressionable proto-Pythonistas are reading this: don't format your
code like this! I just did it to make it short for fun. Go read PEP 8 and be
enlightened <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/> .

------
sharkbrainguy
"Pong in 30 Lines" isn't really the interesting thing to me. I think it's far
more interesting that you can write an interactive python app and embed it in
a pdf.

Perhaps this would have been better submitted as "Embed python games in a
pdf"?

~~~
llimllib
You managed to embed the actual game into a PDF? How did you do that?

I was only able to export an image of it.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Nope, I'm not in OS X so I couldn't try out the software. I just assumed it
did what it said it did.

<http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Home> : "create 2D visuals (static,
animated or interactive) using Python programming code and export them as a
PDF"

~~~
llimllib
Ahh... no, you can only export static images to PDF AFAIK.

